

Fake Steve on Gizmodo - grellas
http://www.fakesteve.net/2010/04/a-great-new-source-for-ipad-news.html

======
dpritchett
It's really hard for a reader to keep any sense of perspective around popular
technology issues like this, isn't it? I think this is why I had to cut out my
RSS habit.

 _To all of you out there hammering away on Gizmodo for publishing this
information: Blessed are you, for in the future you will inherit advance
review units and perhaps even be allowed to speak to our executives. Namaste._

